# QuickCam Messenger



## macall (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, after extensive research well kinda intensive research I have come to conclusion that the QuickCam Messenger, Mac does not support, so I am wondering if I had Virtual PC 4 installed on my iBook and ran Windows98se on it would I be able to use the QuickCam Messenger as well as connect to the internet or would I have to get another webcam all together. And if I could do this through Virtual PC would I loose any video performance or stuff like that?


----------



## mkwan (Jan 19, 2005)

I would get a Quickcam Pro(?), Firewire webcam, or iSight.  Don't go for VPC4/Quickcam messenger combo.


----------



## DanTekGeek (Jan 19, 2005)

quickcam messenger is crap. i got one free with my cable internet. not worth the trouble.


----------



## gumse (Jan 20, 2005)

There is a project on Sourceforge to create drivers for USB webcams, check if your one is supported:

http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/


----------



## macall (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi, again, Thanks for the suggestions as I have tried the sourceforge site for the USB list and its not on there I am thinking I am going to return this camera and by a cheaper one that more people will probably have. The only reason I am not going for the iSight is money I dont got much of it oh and I only have the iBook G3 500 so it may cut a little short on performance as well I only have dial up Slow Speeeeeeeeeed ::sleepy::


----------



## mdnky (Jan 21, 2005)

The Quickcam Messenger isn't Mac compatible.  Neither of the 2 projects out there providing generic drivers for OS X support it either.  There is a experimental Linux driver, but it was also useless.  It's also useless under VPC.  I tried mine with VPC6/Win2kPro a while ago, no luck.  Since then it's been sitting around collecting dust.

The only ones from Logitech that are OS X compatible are the Quickcam Notebook Pro ($99.95), Quickcam Pro 4000 ($99.95), and Quickcam Zoom ($79.95).  You can sometimes find them on E-Bay for 1/2 that, but they're usually rejects (refurbs, etc.).

I'd buy a iSight instead...they're only $25 more (seen them for $125 somewhere recently) than the 2 main Logitech products.  Plus, you can always use it with that nice shiny new Mac you're going to buy in the future.  You might also want to look at one of the iBot firewire cams.


----------



## Aurecel77 (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks for the information you gave. i was able to activate my logitech quicktime messenger in my mac os x. it's great!


----------

